# Washington



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Just a quick question. I am from Minneapolis and I do hunt in North Dakota sometimes so I read this forum.I also hunt in South Dakota alot so I look for migration info. My question is why are so many guys from Washington posting pictures on this site all of the time. I keep seeing this all of the time about your hunts. I guess I dont really see how it pertains to North Dakota unless you are from North Dakota before. Are you guys looking for business(Pauls Pond)?I am just curious.

Is just does not make sense to me. I have never posted my hunting pictures on a California,Wisconsin, Missouri, or even Texas. I hunt in all of those states.I am not trying to be a jerk but just curious.

If you want you can email me. I dont need to read a respone on here.

[email protected]

Steve


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i think that im going to reply on here. i was looking for information on coyote hunting a couple years ago and found this site. it was a great site and i learned alot from it. i also noticed that there were plenty of people from other states that were members so i became one so i could ask questions and share my thoughts and hunt stories. i was lookin at the duck forum and i also learned alot from it. i enjoy seein pictures of everybodys luck and i like posting my pictures also. to me it does not matter what state you are from, but it is cool to see eachothers pictures and share stories. the only thing that i think matters is that we all share a common interest and that is hunting and if we cant enjoy eachothers pictures and stories then what kind of website is this. if it bothers you so much i can stop posting my pictures, maybe ill quit coming to this site? i would really like to hear other peoples opinions on this.
Thank you,
Michael


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm with coyote killer mostly because I am from washington



> the only thing that i think matters is that we all share a common interest and that is hunting and if we cant enjoy each others pictures and stories
> 
> couldn't have said it better


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with the others here too...

I think we can all agree that tips, tactics and stories of birds working the spread are universal and not limited to ND birds. 

I think it's great to hear about how people's experiences are in other states. Often times I wonder what the hunting is truly like elsewhere. Don't you?

Thanks everyone for posting pictures! It's like they say... A good picture is worth a million words!

Happy holidays folks!

Ryan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

do they make shotgun shells


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Coyote and Scottjess,

Just want to say as a lifelong ND resident hunter, thanks for posting all of those pictures. I know that this is a North Dakota site but we all fall under the kinship of "hunters". I've shot just about every bird that we can out here and I think it's great to see your pics. I saw some here of some Eiders (Eiders, right?) that inspired me to try some of that coast hunting one day.

I'm greatful to Chris Hustad for a site that has grown to a point where people will post from all over America. It has been a great site for me to visit, learn and have actually hunted with people that post to this site.

Your pics keep the waterfowl season going vicariously through you guys down south and on the sides.

Thanks for the site and the pics posted by all. Merry Christmas to everybody out there!


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Who cares where your from? Were all waterfowlers wanting to share info and stories. Thats what this site is about right??? :roll:


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

greenhead61 said:


> Who cares where your from? Were all waterfowlers wanting to share info and stories. Thats what this site is about right??? :roll:


I agree!! My main reason for join was so I could converse with hunter from other states and hear how their season was going and what tactis or decoys or calls work for them. It's a brotherhood no matter where your from


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

We are a sponser on this site and I like to share tips and success stories with others. This site is a lot bigger than just North Dakota and I would guess that there are many many guys from other states that are on here. What works in one state is usually universal for all states. I also like to see other guys pictures of the game they shoot. Here a picture of my hunt from today. It started as a foggy morning, but we didn't start until 9am when most of the fog had lifted. It was a great hunt with lots of good dog work and plenty of mallards and one bull sprig.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I love seeing pics regardless of where the hunt took place. This is the #2 waterfowling site on the net so obviously there are a lot of non ND residents that view this site on a regular basis. There is sort of a brotherhood on the site, and I love seeing all of your guys' pics. Eventhough my waterfowling is done for a few months, it is great to see the pics of guys who are able to be out!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Honker Guide...Will you take me duck hunting? :beer:

I have yet to see a picture from you that does not impress me or makes me very jealous...

Nice shooting to!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I LOVE seeing pic's, especially from other states! Not the same ol' same ol'! Keep them coming!


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

geez, 
I wish I'd known you guys when I lived in Spokane!! Nice pics--i miss the January hunting, it was the best!!


----------



## soliars (Feb 1, 2008)

greenhead61 said:


> Who cares where your from? Were all waterfowlers wanting to share info and stories. Thats what this site is about right??? :roll:


Yes!!!!I can not agree with you any more!!!!!


----------



## NWWalleyeGuy (Oct 9, 2004)

I also check in on this site from time to time, partly because I like to see the pics of the small walleye you all catch :lol: and partly because I like to hear what's going on around the old home town of Gackle (where we still have land).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NWWalleyeGuy said:


> I also check in on this site from time to time, partly because I like to see the pics of the small walleye you all catch :lol: and partly because I like to hear what's going on around the old home town of Gackle (where we still have land).


Welcome ! Thanks for visiting! Stick around and let us know your thoughts on all the different topics.

How's your season shaping up in Washington?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NWWalleyeGuy said:


> I also check in on this site from time to time, partly because I like to see the pics of the small walleye you all catch :lol: and partly because I like to hear what's going on around the old home town of Gackle (where we still have land).


Right on, lots of Gackle folk on the site.

You're right about how our walleyes are small fries to some of those Columbia R. piggies...I've fished it for salmon, my next time will be for walleyes for sure.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris; let me know when you might be coming out this way and I can line you up with a guide to take you out fishing for walleye. He also guides for me on geese, so I can get you a deal. Paul


----------



## Susan_Gatley (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm nice pictures,i miss the January hunting...


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

scottjes000 said:


> do they make shotgun shells


Sounds like Wolf Ammunition Company


----------

